# no limits



## needhelpwithgreekspeak

Hi all

I dont speak greek (wish Ι did) but just need some help

Ιf someone wanted to "write" "no limits" in greek

not the symbols but something that people could "understand"

like a sign that said "no limits" in Montana, but in greek format,

Ι think its referred to as "root greek"

thanks for anyone who can help with this transalation for my project

(PS: the symbols would be cool to Ι guess, as long as the "words" are also defined)

I did do a bit of research and found out that "no" in greek is actually *Okhi but im probably wrong 

thanks everyone
*


----------



## TheoG

We don't use symbols in Greek like in some Asian languages. We use an alphabet and arrange the letters to make words, just like English.

Someone else will have to help you with the translation.


----------



## balgior

needhelpwithgreekspeak said:


> Ιf someone wanted to "write" "no limits" in greek
> 
> not the symbols but something that people could "understand"



Hello! 

We would most probably say "χωρίς όρια" or "δίχως όρια" (=without limits), if it's a translation you're asking for!


----------



## ireney

*Moderator's note: Since the question is a bit vague right now, the original poster has been contacted and asked for further clarification. I would appreciate it if we all refrained from giving any more answers dash guesses until  needhelpwithgreekspeak explains things further  
*


----------



## needhelpwithgreekspeak

Sorry about that

This is tough as I am not familiar with greek

Let me try to use this as an example

If I wrote a sign and hung it on a pole in montana and I wanted to write it in french (like a stop sign) I might paint "arrêt" on it (which means stop and is used alot in canada stop sign postings)

So my question is ho would someone write "no limits" on a sign, the symbols help, but I guess maybe what I'm not grasping is the fact that greek may not transalate to actual "words" that we can read"

To further clarify, no one has to be able to UNDERSTAND what the sign says, just people who say "ahhh thats greek for something" and of course those of you who do know greek well... youll know right away I'm sure.

The reason I asked the question on this forum is due to this link

*****en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Okhi_Day******

In the top of this you can see where they say "*Okhi Day" which we can all read, and the beginning is probably the word "no"

If this doesnt help I might have to go elsewhere i nsearch of...

Thanks everyone, all I really am looking for is the greek WORDS for NO LIMITS, if in fact they even exist

Thanks again


*


----------



## orthophron

If the sign were to address to
a) greek-speaking people that can read greek it would read : "χωρίς όρια"
b) people that speak greek but do not know to write greek it would read : "horís ória"
c) non-greek linguists rather, it would read : "khorís ória" 
d) non-greek ancien-greek speakers ... : khōris horia (stress on the underlined)

To the rest I'm afraid all the above would look only greek to them...
Happy with that?


----------



## TheoG

I just want to clarify. In Modern Greek they do not use symbols for words, like hieroglyphs. Greeks use letters to make words, just like the English you use.


----------



## needhelpwithgreekspeak

orthophron

so what your saying is if this was announcing "no limits"  it would say

khorís ória here (no limits here) or something

i am assuming that i MUST use the hyphens (thats what they are) this will primarily be used for english speaking individuals (btw the whole thing is used to represent something not really for greek, just a fancy way of saying something)

so to finally clarify, this would be 

khorís ória (can i get away with the hyphens being left off of it for graphics purposes?

thanks everyone for all the help


----------



## Vagabond

Okay, I still haven't understood exactly what you need this for, so here's the thing:

a) If you want English speakers to look at something Greek, so that it looks weird and "greek" to them, but you don't care about them knowing how it sounds, you should go for the Greek spelling - Χωρίς όρια (χωρίς όρια, if non-capitalised). I suggest you use this, if you are just looking for a tattoo or something, that will look "weird", but will have a special meaning to you only.

b) If you want them to be able to pronounce what the see, and don't care as much about what it looks like, a good transcrption in Latin characters is - horís ória. That's just how you would pronounce it, sort of. In this case, you should use the stress marks too, to show (obviously) which syllable should be stressed in pronunciation. NOTE: This is NOT how you would write/type in Greek. Ever. It is just a guide on how the words sound.

c) Not going into the rest of orthophron's suggestions, although they are absolutely correct of course, because I gather you won't be dealing with linguists, neither do you really give a dime about ancient Greek 
----
A couple of special notes: 
- The suggestions given by everyone mean "no limits", as in "without limits". "No" as opposed to "yes" would be "όχι" (pron. óhi, for linguists: ókhi) - so I suppose you were right about that one 
- Like TheoG, I would also like to stress that Greek doesn't have "symbols", it has letters, just like English and every other Indoeuropean language.


----------



## Outsider

How about "aoristos", which meant "unbounded" in ancient Greek?


----------



## balgior

Outsider said:


> How about "aoristos", which meant "unbounded" in ancient Greek?


In Modern Greek, however, it is used to describe something as "undefined", if this is of any importance to needhelpwithgreekspeak.


----------



## needhelpwithgreekspeak

Hey everyone

Thanks for all the input 

As for the last comment (unbounded) would not work in this case

"Aoristos" will not describe anything,  then again when someone says "whats that mean anyway" if they don't know I could always tell them it meant no limits 

Who knows really

Thanks


----------



## orthophron

> Originally Posted by *Outsider*
> How about "aoristos", which meant "unbounded" in ancient Greek?


"aoristos" α-όριστος (from verb ορίζω=define) means un-defined (e.g. *word* or *boundary* etc...) as well as the "indefinite" tense in grammar.
The connection with "boundary" or "limit" is not at all accidental. Bear in mind that in either english or greek, a word for "limit" is the origin of the word for "define".
ENG: de-fine<Lat. de-finis=limit
ENG: de-termine<Lat. de-terminus=limit
GRK: ορίζω<όριο=limit



> Originally posted by *needhelpwithgreekspeak *
> Thanks for all the input


 You're welcome. 
_Now that you have chosen I 'd just like to reveal that the box (d) contained the $100000 check and a DVD (anc gr lessons). So be careful next time..._


----------

